
From successful to zero, thanks to Namecheap - monort
https://medium.com/@alexandernst/from-successful-to-zero-thanks-to-namecheap-d392c76b2ffd
======
Piskvorrr
Well, they definitely haven't named themselves Namegood. But hey, it was fast
and it was cheap!

